# Parker had a procedure today



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker has been having a problem for the longest time...his "lipstick" gets stuck out b/c the opening to his prepuce is too small. so today i (out of the blue) decided to fix it b/c i saw him standing in the cage with it stuck out again....not only is it embarrassing but it can lead to trama to his "lipstick" and the way to help his problem was to keep him shaved bald down there and even that didnt stop it all the time. so here are pics of parker in his recovery collar and at the end a pic of "it" poor guy i feel bad for him..but he will appreciate it once he is healed and i wont have to shave him all the time

[attachment=11393:attachment]

[attachment=11394:attachment]

[attachment=11395:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh poor little Parker. He looks like the bud of a flower in that second pic.







I sure hope he recovers quickly. My thoughts are with you, little man.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor little Parker!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm glad you got him all fixed up and solved his problem. He looks so sweet in that collar...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ow,







I couldn't figure out what "lipstck" meant







never heard that term







Parker looks good considering


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

His "lipstick!" What a nice way of putting it LOL!







I'm glad he'll be okay now and he has a mommy who's able to take care of stuff for him.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Poor Parker. I'm sure he will appreciate what you have done for him a few days down the road. Heal fast Parker.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

To Parker


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, poor Parker








Sparkey says OUCH


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

And, to think I thought you were referring to some sort of dental procedure







But, I'm so glad you were able to fix his little problem. I hope he's feeling better soon. Sophie says he sure is cute!!!









Linda & Sophie


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*OUCH!!! *I hope he doesn't remember anything - Just teasing. Good, positive thoughts are coming his way!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

poor baby parker, remember that the buttercup luuuuuuuuuuuuuvs you! and she thinks he looks just EVER so DREAMY in that collar...she just wants to lick his face.... and share some peanut butter with him









i heart parker
da buttercup


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey! Why is everyone talking about Parker's "LITTLE" problem!? Parker -- you need to tell 'em all that size doesn't matter. (Yeah, right!)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Hey! Why is everyone talking about Parker's "LITTLE" problem!? Parker -- you need to tell 'em all that size doesn't matter. (Yeah, right!)[/B]


haha welll actually "its" to BIG for the LITTLE hole


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Aaww, I hope his recovery is quick and comfortable! Good thing he has a mommy who can take care of things for him!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG, you posted a pic of his erm, privates! *snickers* That is like the equivelent of the naked bathtub pictures that every parent pretty much has of their children! Good thing Parker can't read. I bet he's pretty pissed at you right now, LOL. Poor guy


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> haha welll actually "its" to BIG for the LITTLE hole[/B]


Spoken like a proud parent!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> OMG, you posted a pic of his erm, privates! *snickers* That is like the equivelent of the naked bathtub pictures that every parent pretty much has of their children! Good thing Parker can't read. I bet he's pretty pissed at you right now, LOL. Poor guy[/B]


Now where is Deedee so she can censor his privates with a little black box?

Carla & Shotzi

PS I thought you were referring to a dental procedure too at first.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

OUCH, Poor little Parker














, heal fast little guy.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww poor little Parker







so you actually had to cut away some skin to make the whole bigger.

I'm sure he'll thank his mum for fixing his little problem.

Now if he was a girl, i'm sure all he would have had to do was give birth & then he would be as wide as the clyde


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

's to Parker


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww...poor parker. i've known about his little problem for quite some time. glad you fixed it, jaimie.

sending hugs parker's way....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww poor little Parker, I sure am glad you fixed his problem Jaimie.







's to Parker, I sure hope recovery is fast


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Poor baby, i am glad he is doing ok now. Again, Parker and little Pixel are so lucky to have you!!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Wishing Parker a speedy recovery!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awwww, hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Poor Parker, I am so sorry that he is having to go through this. He does look nice in his collar and those hard plastic ones look so uncomfortable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That looks painful. Poor Parker.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Parker has been having a problem for the longest time...his "lipstick" gets stuck out b/c the opening to his prepuce is too small. so today i (out of the blue) decided to fix it b/c i saw him standing in the cage with it stuck out again....not only is it embarrassing but it can lead to trama to his "lipstick" and the way to help his problem was to keep him shaved bald down there and even that didnt stop it all the time. so here are pics of parker in his recovery collar and at the end a pic of "it" poor guy i feel bad for him..but he will appreciate it once he is healed and i wont have to shave him all the time
> 
> [attachment=11393:attachment]
> 
> ...


Awww Parker, dont worry Arnty Dede will save your virtue!!!!
















[attachment=11417:attachment]

Chloe and I hope you are feeling better real soon.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=240843
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww! Aunty Dede supports your privacy........no pun intended.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Awwww...poor parker







I hope he feels better *REAL SOON!!!! *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ouch! I remember you mentioning Parker's problem before. I'm so glad you were able to fix it! It's got to really sting when poor Parker goes potty!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=240843
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is doing great..he doesnt act like it hurts to pee..but if i take the collar off he wants to lick it..i think the sutures just itch


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Parker,I'm glad you've fixed his problem.It doesn't look so bad,but I'm sure it's uncomfortable for the little guy.Hope he heals really fast.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Parker looks so pitiful, and tiny in that cone - hope he is feeling better soon!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Glad you were able to fix Parkers problem. I hope he heals up fast.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Errr Jaimie,

I enjoy learning from you so much.







Love the new "terms" I learn.

Hope Parker has a SWIFT recovery.









Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Big hugs to Parker







It looks sore, but I know he is a real trooper







He will be happy you did the surgery in the long run


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWWE... Parker..







I hope he feels better soon


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just now saw this. Kisses to Parker and his little wee-wee. Bless his heart


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

parker looks adorable! even after surgery....I'm glad he's OK.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor little Parker. Aolani and I send our love.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The original thread is from 2006, I believe.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

At first I was like OMG poor little Parker but then I realized that is is an old thread


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Guys, this thread is from 2006.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

poor baby! i hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

This is from 2006? lol. Well I am sure he is back to his happy self. It does look pretty painful tho.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa says to get better soon Parker and that she's happy she's a girl!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sure Parker will be feeling better in no time.

I bet every male that reads this thread is going, "Oooo, ow, gee that hurts, how could she do that to him!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread is four years old, everyone!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks so cute in the cone,kinda like his sweet little face is the center of a flower...Like those cotumes we wore as kids in a school play..


----------

